# Will this work?



## Jr. Squirller (Nov 15, 2009)

I have a Beeman Silver Bear. It shoots 500 fps. I just bought Crosman Destroyers. Will this work for squirrel? I dont know if the pellet gun is strong enough. Wel it down the squirrl? :sniper:


----------



## Mandanhouse (Mar 31, 2009)

Only one way to find out...squeeze the trigger.


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

If you take a head shot, yes, it will down Mr. Tree Rat. Don't try body shots with a gun that weak.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

blowgunner62 said:


> If you take a head shot, yes, it will down Mr. Tree Rat. Don't try body shots with a gun that weak.


I'll second that.


----------

